# Getting NW-2's to work with a battery car?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am thinking about using some USAT NW-2's to switch a freight yard on my track powered layouts when i have visitors running trains.

If I am running the layout alone they work fine with track power but my thought is that I could have both mainlines being used by two visitors while a third visitor assembled trains in the freight yard and this would probably work best if the NW-2 (or a difffernt switcher) was powered via a battery car.

I should be able to do this without buying anything since I have a spare Train Engineer receiver that I can place in a boxcar along with a battery and hook it to the NW-2.

My first thought was that I could simply connect the battery car to the round jacks at the back of the NW-1 but that did not work (no power got to the motors).

Is there a trick to using the jacks on a NW-2 to power it via battery power or do I perhaps have a jack with a bad connection?

Of couse I could simply disassemble the NW-2 and I will have to eventually to put a sound system into it but since I usually break something when I take them apart I thought it might be best to check and see what others have done before I start.

Running the NW-2's on battery power will be an infrequent thing (perhaps one day a month) so this is a project that I want to do at a bare minimum cost.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

If you go to our club page http://ovgrs.editme.com/BPIndex you will find an index of the writeups for a variety of battery cars and battery powered locos. The conversion of an NW2 to self contained is there as well as the details on building a power car and converting USA trains locos to use with it. Since you have a TE and a car to use, the cost should be minimal - just for wire, plugs and microswitches.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Here are pics of a USA F3 wiring harness I made. It works on the F3A&B units. I suspect the NW2 would use a similiar board. The switch allows the loco to be returned to track power service if desired.

JimC.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Those jacks were not connected to anything useful on my NW2. I'm not sure what they are (or were) intended to do.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

When I converted my USAT GP38 to use with a battery car, I didn't even open up the locomotive. I just disconnected the leads at the truck that went to the track pickup. The leads from the front truck, I taped over, and pushed into the engine interior. The leads for the rear truck, I just inserted a wire into the socket on the end of the wires and soldered them. Then ran them out to the rear of the locomotive, attaching with hot glue, and connected to the battery car with little Aristo type mu connectors that I get at Allelectronics. This was a simple straight forward modification, but it did not have any switches and was a mod that permanently converted the engine from track power to battery power.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually after all the things said about USAT electrics, they are remarkably simple to deal with. The only tricky part is the bicolor leds and the different voltages between marker and cab lights. The motor and track pickup wiring is easy to deal with as JC and Ed have shown. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, Greg. I have converted Bachmann locos, LGB locos, Aristo locos and USAT locos. I think of them all, the easiest to deal with the motor and track pickup leads are definitely the USAT locos.

Ed


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Since I am apparently going to end up taking the NW-2 apart anyway I will probably put an Aristo Revolution receiver and a sound system in it.

The idea of using the full size Train Engineer receiver was if I could just plug it into the back of the NW-2. Having a NW-2 dragging a boxcar (battery car) around is not very appealing to me especially since the NW-2's do not have a lot of traction to start with.

The more I think about it the more it makes sense just to use the Revolution on this and a few other locos.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am getting closer to possibly putting a Revolution into a NW-2. Currently I am working on a GP-38. 

The information posted here (especially the photos) are proving very helpful. 
Someone is probably thinking that I must enjoy this sort of stuff. Actually I really hate it but like computers sometimes we have to do things we hate before we can get to where we want to be.


Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, the Revo "Trackside" will cost you more than 2 "normal" Revos. It looks to be a good product (see my recent comments on that thread), but I'd definitely use 2 Revos just from a cost, size, and installation "ease of install" perspective. 

It will become cost effective if you run 3 or more locos onboard. 

Of course, in it's intended use, as a trackside, you have the 15 amp capability. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 27 Aug 2009 07:50 PM 
Jerry,
Here are pics of a USA F3 wiring harness I made. It works on the F3A&B units. I suspect the NW2 would use a similiar board. The switch allows the loco to be returned to track power service if desired.

JimC.











Hi Jim,

Your photos were very helpful and I REALLY like your idea of the switch. I have a different loco (a GP-9) that I had toyed with putting a Revolution into but did not like having to give up the track power option. Your idea has given me an option I never had thought of. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Jun 2010 06:58 PM 
Jerry, the Revo "Trackside" will cost you more than 2 "normal" Revos. It looks to be a good product (see my recent comments on that thread), but I'd definitely use 2 Revos just from a cost, size, and installation "ease of install" perspective. 

It will become cost effective if you run 3 or more locos onboard. 

Of course, in it's intended use, as a trackside, you have the 15 amp capability. 

Regards, Greg Hi Greg,

I had started this topic thinking about using a spare old full size Train Engineer Receiver in a boxcar powering two NW-2's (cow and calf). As I thought of it I did not like having to use three pieces (2 locos and a boxcar) because that would be two fewer freight cars that could fit in a siding with the NW-2. The fact that the MU socket of the NW-2 did not work killed that idea.

Another discussion led to the possibility of putting traction tires onto one of my NW-2's. I think that will give a single NW-2 all the traction I need.

My current thought is to see if a Revolution Receiver (including a capacitor six pack) and a Sierra sound system will fit in the small shell of a NW-2.

I am still working on finishing the installation of a Revolution into a GP-38 that has a Sierra sound system. The Revolution is tested and just needs to be mounted and tuned but I have yet to sort out the Sierra sound system. 
The trackside is a non-starter for this application. I need to get my hands on one and play with it before I make any decisions about it. That may take a long time.


Regards,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you have the Calf for the NW-2?.. You could have Cordless Inovations make you a battery to fit in the Calf and use it as a battery car. That was my thought for my NW-2


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10 Jun 2010 05:42 AM 
Do you have the Calf for the NW-2?.. You could have Cordless Inovations make you a battery to fit in the Calf and use it as a battery car. That was my thought for my NW-2 

Hi JJ,

I have more or less given up on the idea of running the NW-2 on batteries. I do have one cow and calf which I was afraid I would need because of poor traction but if I can get traction tires on a single NW-2 it should have all the traction I need.

My current thought is to try putting a Revolution into it but until I take one apart I will not know if the Revolution will fit in it (I suspect not). I'd like to have one switcher with a Revolution in it. The NW-2's have always been my favorite (looking) switchers.

If all else fails I can always simply use the Revolutions in other locos to stop them while I use plain track power to switch with the NW-2 and park it on an unpowered siding when I go back to the other trains.

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a bit at a loss to understand why you'd think the Revolution wouldn't fit under the hood of the NW-2. What is under that hood where you can't fit the Revolution, the cap board and the Sierra board? I've crammed batteries and control/sound systems into VERY tight quarters. I can't believe you'd have an ounce of trouble fitting everything under the NW-2's hood. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 10 Jun 2010 11:59 AM 
I'm a bit at a loss to understand why you'd think the Revolution wouldn't fit under the hood of the NW-2. What is under that hood where you can't fit the Revolution, the cap board and the Sierra board? I've crammed batteries and control/sound systems into VERY tight quarters. I can't believe you'd have an ounce of trouble fitting everything under the NW-2's hood. 

Later, 

K 

Hi Kevin,

My concern (which may be unfounded) is from my memory from when I was putting sound boards from LGB 41352 Diesel Sound Cars into them. That was with just a 9 volt battery and it was a pretty tight fit. I hate taking USAT locos apart because I always end up breaking something so I wait until I really have to before I tackle any such installations. This is not a slam against USAT - they make nice stuff but with lots of delicate little pieces that my big hands tend to break.

With the Revolution I would be adding:

1. The Revolution board
2. The Revolution non-Plug and Play AC adapter board to mount the Revolution
3, The Revolution cap board
4. A Soundtraxx Sierra RC adapter board
5. A Soundtraxx Sierra Diesel sound board
6. A Soundtraxx Sierra sound board battery

Then when I was done I would still be left with a loco with poor traction (and no traction tires) and a not very durable drive system.

Thanks to Dave H I found a good deal on a GP-30 and GP-38 on eBay. They will have a lot more room for the above, much better traction (including traction tires) and a much better drive system and they too will have hook and loop couplers.

Unlike the NW-2 they will not be able to handle R1 curves but they should be able to handle R2 and wider curves. Actually I have been able to use a GP-9 to feed R1 sidings even though it is not rated to do it.

Eventually I hope to convert at least one NW-2 to the Revolution because I still need R1 capable switchers with hook and loop couplers. Until I get some traction tires the NW-2's have become a low priority. When that happens I need one or both GP-30 and GP-38 elsewhere on the (analog track powered) layout. I am using NW-2's there but it takes two NW-2's to pull the same as a single GP-9.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

A friend installed RC into his NW-2. He not only fit my receiver but an older sierra sound card and NiMH batteries all in the locomotive shell. I've tried to get him to do a write up or at least take a few pictures. It is amazing how well he made it all fit. He set up the front door to hide the config switch and charging plug and switch. It has very good traction with the weight of the batteries. I never noticed if it had traction tires or not. I thought all USA diesels had them. You wouldn't need the batteries in your config but with them gone there would be plenty of room for some kind of weight for traction. Running on track power you will need to save a little room for a capacitor (or two).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rmcintir on 10 Jun 2010 10:17 PM 
A friend installed RC into his NW-2. He not only fit my receiver but an older sierra sound card and NiMH batteries all in the locomotive shell. I've tried to get him to do a write up or at least take a few pictures. It is amazing how well he made it all fit. He set up the front door to hide the config switch and charging plug and switch. It has very good traction with the weight of the batteries. I never noticed if it had traction tires or not. I thought all USA diesels had them. You wouldn't need the batteries in your config but with them gone there would be plenty of room for some kind of weight for traction. Running on track power you will need to save a little room for a capacitor (or two). 

Hi Russ,

In my case I have pretty much decided to either put a Revolution in an NW-2 or just leave them all on track power. If I do not put a Revolution in the NW-2 I can still switch with it because I can use the Revolution in the other locos to shut them down while I switch using linear track power to the NW-2. I favor the NW-2 because it is the only full size switcher I am aware of that has hook and loop couplers and can run on 4' diameter curves. I have run out of R3 turnouts but I have several R1's left just laying around.

As far as I know the NW-2 is the only USAT diesel that does not have traction tires and none are offered for it. At this point I am going to try running my GP-38 through some R1 fed sidings. I have gotten away with it in the past with a GP-9 and if it works well I may do nothing with the NW-2's.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the NW-2's look too. I has been my favorite switch engine too. It was the First Engine I bought. I got it with a matching Calf. I droped the engine and broke a corner off the steps. I then switched cabs with the Claf. I have Three. One Cow and Calf I got from Marty. One was a CSX Blue one with no calf. 

I always thought of making the Claf a "Battery Car". Same with my Aristo F units. I was thinking of making the B unit a battery car.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I put NiMH batteries in my NW-2 along with the radio & sound. With the extra weight, it pulls just fine.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello guys, 

I'm right in the middle of completing the wiring hook-ups between my "Crandic" NW-2 Cow & Calf. I have added two 66mm x 66mm x 29mm 5W 8ohm speakers in each NW-2 powered by the C-10L Carrier Board in a CNW AML Double Door Box-Car with a QSI Magnum board driving both loco's. I first thought I would put one of our CR-1600B 14.8V @ 2600mah Lithium-Ion 2 x 2 Brick in each loco, (which fits perfectly under the cab) but with the little time I have it was just easier to extend a four plug Aristo connector to the C-10L Battery-Car. (Red & Black to the motors, Green & Yellow to the speakers) (I'm going to rewire the lights at a later time). We also make a 16.8V 2300mah AA Nimh battery-pack that also fits perfectly in the same location. Both battery-pack should give you around 2 - 2 1/2 hours of runtime in each loco. When I'm finished I will post pictures. 

Thanks for your time, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See I knew them Cordless guys would come up with something


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 27 Aug 2009 05:07 PM 
Jerry

If you go to our club page http://ovgrs.editme.com/BPIndex you will find an index of the writeups for a variety of battery cars and battery powered locos. The conversion of an NW2 to self contained is there as well as the details on building a power car and converting USA trains locos to use with it. Since you have a TE and a car to use, the cost should be minimal - just for wire, plugs and microswitches.

Regards ... Doug


Hi Doug (or anyone else from the OVGRS),

I never could find anything about taking a NW-2 apart or working on it on the website.

I did a search under NW-2 and under NW2.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could not find it either. Only NW-2 on the site was under tips that showed how to fix the handrail stanchions. 

Maybe confusing it with the S4 installation? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

OK. I finally got the NW-2 open. My eyes are not that good and there was a screw I did not see.

I think Kevin may be right and it may be easy to put the Revolution into the NW-2. The Revolution is smaller than the old LGB sound board plus I won't be needing the big Sierra battery.

If this works I will be very happy as I would really like to have a NW-2 switcher with a Revolution in it. Fortunately this NW-2 is one I bought awhile back and never did get around to putting any sound into it or even to finish putting the handrails etc. on it so I am starting with a clean loco.

Jerry


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

You might be able to hide the config switch behind the front flip door of the NW2, that is what my buddy did when he installed my RC.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rmcintir on 13 Jun 2010 02:19 PM 
You might be able to hide the config switch behind the front flip door of the NW2, that is what my buddy did when he installed my RC. 

That is a good idea.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Since I have decided that I can and will put a Revolution into this C&NW NW-2 and there is a new forum for the Revolution etc., rather than continue this topic under RC/Battery Operations I am going to close out this topic and open a new one under Other Proprietary Control Systems.

http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...fault.aspx

I would like to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions.

Jerry


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

So why continue it?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it has been milked for all it could be.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 13 Jun 2010 06:21 PM 
So why continue it? 

Because I feel like it.









Why else does anyone do anything on MLS?









I thought the two of you would be happier if I left "your" forum.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 13 Jun 2010 06:37 PM 
I guess it has been milked for all it could be.









I'm just finishing up with my Revolution installs and my discussions about the Revolution. On the other hand I am retired and I have lots of free time so if I get accused of milking and promoting just a little bit too much I just might decide to launch a full scale promotion of the Revolution. Then you guys might find a totally different persona to deal with and you might not like it. I am not talking about silly personal attacks - I am talking about clear and defined reasons why so many people are buying Revolutions instead of products made by Aristo-Craft's competitors. I would have every bit as much right to promote (milk) the Revolution as you have to promote (milk) RCS and RailBoss. 

So far I have really gone out of my way to avoid saying anything that even slightly compares the Revolution with any other brand or product. 

I have been a salesman most of my professional life and it might be fun to really "sell" the Revolution. Normally I don't work for free but I might be tempted.

So far I've chosen to let you guys (manufacturers by the way) throw all the punches. I don't have to play that way if I choose not to. 
Why don't you both just let me leave your forum quietly?


Jerry


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Touchy!!!!!!!!

There was a Smiley in my post. They usually denote a joke.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry here and elsewhere on forums , you have been missunderstood often by people reading your posts , or reading things INTO your post . 
I had the good fortune to spend a couple of hours just sitting and talking trains and model railroading fun with you at the motel lobby one very cold snowy weekend one Feburay at Gateway GR club in Caryle ILL . Helen and I both understand that you are in the hobby purely for the fun of it , and like myself , really just a big kid . who else would want a real full size caboose in their yard , and have several layouts scattered all over their house and property . 
I just wish that more people had the chance to really just sit and talk for awhile to get a chance to know where you come from and your desire to just play with trains . 
Let it roll like rain off a ducks back , and have fun and enjoy life as you want and will ,and stop in sometime on your travels past this area , we can just run some trains and relax , like its a hobby or something .















Dennis & Helen


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Jerry & Dennis... 

I have finished the installation of my NW-2 Cow & Calf to a trailing battery-car and I would be happy to guide both of you through my installation with pictures and instructions. When you both have time, just give me a call or email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the info. 

P.S. I will have both of these cars on display running at the booth at the HAGRS this coming weekend...

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
(319) 366-7294


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I found enough room in the Cow for a battery pack and AirWire Rx, I then installed the Sound card in the Drone (Calf) As they are permanently coupled on my rail road, they work fine.
Rod


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 20 Jun 2010 01:39 PM 
Jerry here and elsewhere on forums , you have been missunderstood often by people reading your posts , or reading things INTO your post . 
I had the good fortune to spend a couple of hours just sitting and talking trains and model railroading fun with you at the motel lobby one very cold snowy weekend one Feburay at Gateway GR club in Caryle ILL . Helen and I both understand that you are in the hobby purely for the fun of it , and like myself , really just a big kid . who else would want a real full size caboose in their yard , and have several layouts scattered all over their house and property . 
I just wish that more people had the chance to really just sit and talk for awhile to get a chance to know where you come from and your desire to just play with trains . 
Let it roll like rain off a ducks back , and have fun and enjoy life as you want and will ,and stop in sometime on your travels past this area , we can just run some trains and relax , like its a hobby or something .















Dennis & Helen 

Hi Dennis and Helen,

There is the world of Internet Forums and then there is the Real World. In the Internet World everything is reduced to impressions and sometimes illusions of what has been said. It is in the Real World where we develop our best friendships. 

Over the years I have been very fortunate to meet and get to know people like you and Helen. Marilyn will be retired next year and I am sure that we will get up there to "just run some trains and relax with you and Helen - like its a hobby or something."

Your words have explained who I am far better than I have been able to do. I appreciate your friendship and your words a great deal. 

Best regards,

Jerry


----------

